# bumper boy empty promises!



## Fetchemup (Feb 16, 2008)

Never in my life have I been lied to soo many times by a company. I sent my 2 12 shooters in for upgrade and repair about 2 months ago. I was told it would cost around $500 and take them one week to complete the job. Well many lies later and still no launchers they tell me it has shipped but they probably lost tracking info. And the $500 charge turned into$1100. Any body tried thunderbird? I am finished with bumper boy.

Brian Johnson


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Fetchemup,

According to our receiving log at the warehouse, the (2) 12 shooters you sent in were received as of August 14th, 2012. They may have been delivered earlier to our other warehouse, but unfortunately you sent these units to us without an RMA number, and it is difficult to sort all packages to their respective warehouses when we have no idea that units are being sent to us. 

The cost of the labour would have been discussed over the phone with you had we known of the arrangement, but we've done our best with what we've got. We have supplied you with a brand new, mechanical 12 shooter at 40% the cost of a brand new one (mechanically) and sent back any parts from the old one you sent in (servos) so that you'd have spares. We also operated on your other unit, at no cost, and fixed any parts and wiring that needed to be done.

The cost of shipping is beyond us and included in the price there. Also, the cost of the upgrade, which we've had to pull from new orders was on there as well. 

If there's anything else that we can do for you, please let us know. The units will be shipped 3 day to you, hopefully they will arrive before the end of the week. 

Let us know if there's more that we can do in the future, and please do make sure to acquire an RMA number before sending in your units, as it will make this a much speedier process. We are too busy during the busiest time of season as this is now to try and sort packaging unbeknownst to our customer service representatives and warehouse workers.

Regards,

Bumper Boy


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Fetchemup said:


> Never in my life have I been lied to soo many times by a company. I sent my 2 12 shooters in for upgrade and repair about 2 months ago. I was told it would cost around $500 and take them one week to complete the job. Well many lies later and still no launchers they tell me it has shipped but they probably lost tracking info. And the $500 charge turned into$1100. Any body tried thunderbird? I am finished with bumper boy.


I'll give you $1200 for them if you want to sell the units.


----------



## John Fields (May 13, 2011)

Bumper Boy, you have really been getting the slam for about the last year. I feel it takes a lot of dedication to your customers satisfaction as well as your company's reputation to respond in this manner. I applaud your effort to keep your customers happy to the best of your ability and to enhance and maintain your company's reputation in the industry. I hope you continue to make forward strides to improve your product as well as your reputatiuon.

Good luck.


----------



## Sleepyg (Nov 13, 2007)

John, have you had any dealings with these guys in the last two years?
I have a friend that is still waiting on the "new" electronics that were supposed to be on the original four shooter he bought last May.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I ordered the upgrades when they first offered them. I'll admit that it took longer than they originally said.

I received them, installed them and they worked as advertised. I had a problem with one unit and it was promptly replaced.

If you make a product sometimes parts shipments are delayed or arrive as the wrong part, there is little that can be done once this happens, it just delays the whole manufacturing process.


----------



## okredleggs (Sep 5, 2011)

07/03/2012 ordered new upgrade electronics
07/17/2012 inquired on order; told out of stock on electronics due to high volume and would be another 2 to 4 weeks
08/16/2012 Canceled order.


----------



## Scott Jinks (Feb 21, 2006)

Bought upgrade on two older units. After several months finally got them, tested them out to make sure they worked and sold them. Bought thunders. They are not perfect, but even a good bird boy messes up once in a while. Takes a little getting use to hitting button, waiting a couple seconds, then hitting button again to launch. They don't throw as far, or as fast as BB. Actual look a lot like a normal hand thrown bird. At distance dogs see full arc! Not just top of arc down. Reloading is great. Drop bumpers on unit and walk away. Thunder customer service was great. I thought I had issues operator error). Prompt returned emails and phone calls. Was even offering to replace unit. Wanted me happy!

I will be buying more thunder units. I will not spend money with BB again.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Scott Jinks said:


> Bought upgrade on two older units. After several months finally got them, tested them out to make sure they worked and sold them. Bought thunders.


Exactly what I did. Sold the BBs bought more wingers and thunders.


----------



## tr_cory (Dec 3, 2011)

Ordered 2 shooter in may of 2011.......I think........with Hawx upgrade. Supposed to arrive in the next "2-3 weeks" !?!? I'M SO EXCITED?  I think


----------

